# Just turned my wedding website into a BLOG!



## Epic Photography (Apr 10, 2015)

Hey guys, I just finished redesigning my whole site, what a mission! It's used to be a folio style site that was image heavy, now it's a blog. I would love you feedback on the usability, and if you still get a sense that I'm a wedding photographer, not a blogger!

Any feedback would be AWESOME!!

Melbourne Wedding Photographer - Epic Photography


----------

